
Mobile Web: So Close Yet So Far - terpua
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/25/technology/25proto.html?ex=1353646800&en=1ede36007f8baff4&ei=5124&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink
======
ingenium
I just tried Yahoo Go on my blackberry (8830). It kind of sucks. The maps and
weather features require you to manually type in your location and give no
option to use a phone's GPS to get the location. The search doesn't seem to
offer anything special, and it's laggy switching between "widgets". The worst
part is that deleting/uninstalling it requires the phone to be reset, at least
on a blackberry. No application on a phone should require a reset.

The only nice thing about it was an interface to flickr that looked nice, but
that wasn't worth 3.5MB of space on my phone for the application.

------
Alex3917
"Most people surf on a pay-per-kilobyte model, which encourages them to surf
as fast as they can, he says."

Especially if they are using the Firefox operating system.

The NYT really needs to stop hiring journalists and editors who are
technologically illiterate.

